# Mags for PT1911



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys. Been a while since I have been on the forum. I have a PT1911 Taurus, 45ACP. It comes with 2 mags and I would like to have 4 or 5 so I can compete in practical pistol. I live in N. Ireland so buying these of the shelf is impossible. I have looked a lots of 1911 mags on the Internet but afraid to buy them as I don't know if they will fit. So if any of you guys shoot this gun and have bought mags for it what is a good reliable mag and website to buy them would be great.

BD:smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Any "full size" 1911 mag should fit.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello!

So, here's what I know (based on my husband's Colt 1911):

Wilson Combat low profile mags are spectacular. 8 rounds, base pad sticks out less than 1/4" on a full-size 1911. 74722 - Wilson Combat Full Size 1911 Magazine .45 ACP 7 Rounds Low Profile Steel Base Pad

Tripp Research Cobra mags are also great, but very SHINY. We had to paint it. Tripp Research Inc. 1911 Magazines

Lastly, in my husband's opinion Promag is a big fat NO. Not well-functioning.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holly said:


> Hello!
> 
> So, here's what I know (based on my husband's Colt 1911):
> 
> ...


I would strongly advise against painting magazines. 1st generations Cobra mags had a matte finish, they went away from that for a reason as it improves the ability of the magazine to drop free from the gun. Using the wrong kind of paint or too much paint may very well make the mag stick.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I would strongly advise against painting magazines. 1st generations Cobra mags had a matte finish, they went away from that for a reason as it improves the ability of the magazine to drop free from the gun. Using the wrong kind of paint or too much paint may very well make the mag stick.


Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's some additional content in this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/kimber/22646-ultra-officers-length-magazines.html

And two good reads on 1911 magaiznes:

10-8 Performance: 1911 Magazines

10-8 Performance: 1911 Magazines...again


----------

